# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Conversion DBH (conversion d'un nombre dans les 3 bases Dcimale,Binaire,Hexdcimale en 32 Bits)

## Mic**

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Conversion DBH (conversion d'un nombre dans les 3 bases Dcimale, Binaire, Hexadcimale en 32 Bits)

En plus de la conversion ce programme affiche l'heure en Binaire sur une image de fond reprsentant un circuit lectronique

pour convertir un nombre entrez ce nombre dans la fentre de conversion

et cliquez sur le bouton de la base  laquelle il appartient, la traduction

s'affichera dans les deux autres bases.

Exemple: pour 2AF cliquer sur le bouton H pour l'affichage dans toutes les bases

l'heure binaire est indpendante et change toutes les secondes.



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

